# Modern Arnis Syllabus



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 20, 2002)

I have the three tapes from black belt and the book on Modern Arnis. The book covers basic strikes, zones or angles, disarms, and some self defense for both open hand and with weapon. The video's go more in to depth about the locks, disarms, and flow drills. My question here is what level are these tapes and book at. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd say the book is White through Blue Belt (Blue being low in my school).  I am not as familiar with the Black Belt magazine tapes to make a judgement at this time.

Dan Anderson


----------

